# Is something like this aquarium safe ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/red-scalloped-lawnedge-straight/917827

The scalloped garden edging - is it safe to place in an aquarium ?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

No. They will cause a pH spike. You have to cure them first.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> ...You have to cure them first.


How do you cure them ?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Keep them in freshwater for about 3-4 months and change water every 1-2 weeks. Summer is coming. This will help.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - on to the next idea *sigh*


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

You could theoretically seal them with a clear acrylic sealant... Which would glaze it over, and stop it from leaching anything


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Is spray-on paint, like Rust-o-leum stuff, safe to use in the tank ?

After it's dried obviously.

I guess there has to be a safe one - people make their own "fake rocks" from styrofoam, and pain that, right ?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't quote me, but yeah, last I checked canadian tire had some clear spray acrylic paint. Most acrylic paints are aquarium safe, as far as I know.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

fyns said:


> Don't quote me, but yeah, last I checked canadian tire had some clear spray acrylic paint. Most acrylic paints are aquarium safe, as far as I know.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - need to rethink this.
In person, those are HUGE and while the look is exactly what I had in mind, the size is not.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> ...those are HUGE and while the look is exactly what I had in mind, the size is not...


Don't forget about the weight...


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Don't forget about the weight...


That too !

I'm trying to build a bit of a retaining wall idea in the tank (there are no fish yet, so now is the time to do it) and add a sandy area.

But I only want to build it up maybe a couple or three inches.

I think we're going to go rock hunting this weekend  Kids will LOVE that.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

You can find a lot of aquarium decorations to fit your design.
http://www.bigalspets.ca/stone-wall-with-roots-red.html 
Try petsmart and PJ's .


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> You can find a lot of aquarium decorations to fit your design.
> http://www.bigalspets.ca/stone-wall-with-roots-red.html
> Try petsmart and PJ's .


I'm keeping my eyes open there too - but not coming up with anything that fits with my vision or budget. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The shore of Lake Ontario has tons of small smooth slate rocks which can be used to build a retaining wall. You can leave them loose or silicone them together. Aquarium safe silicone is available at Home Hardware for about $4 a tube.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

BillD said:


> The shore of Lake Ontario has tons of small smooth slate rocks which can be used to build a retaining wall. You can leave them loose or silicone them together. Aquarium safe silicone is available at Home Hardware for about $4 a tube.


Hence the rock hunt !

Personalized, AND free - fits me to a "T"


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey HowsMom
As to your CURING rocks, I have a cool solution, and money saver as well. I also like getting rocks from nature and using them in my fish tank but I always cure them first. The best way to do this is........put the rocks in your TOILET tank. Yup that right TOILET tank, the water there is fresh water and it gets cycled everytime you FLUSH it. It is constantly getting water changes. I usually leaving it in there for two weeks. As for saving money part, the rocks are free and your water bill will be less because you are flushing less water away. LOL

Good luck with ROCK hunting.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Too windy down by the lake today - will try again when it's not quite so windy out.

Also going to check out a couple of places that have landscaping stuff on the weekend.

I just want to get this going !!

Oh yeah - and need to get sand too . . . can't forget that !


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Rocks collected from the lake get soaked in a bleach solution and rinsed. Very simple and inexpensive.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

BillD said:


> Rocks collected from the lake get soaked in a bleach solution and rinsed. Very simple and inexpensive.


That was part of my plan.

I admit - I actually figured I'd have to scrub them a bit too


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

slate is good for terracing or retaining walls, can find it North of Terra Cotta, the woods are full of it on the hiking trails.

thanks

John


----------

